# how many tuners do I need



## Modock13 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm wondering about how the tuners work. I'm looking at a setup with either a Romano plus or a bolt and two minis. My question is, if I am watching a recorded show does that use a tuner? Would I be able to be watching live tv on both mini's, watch a recorded show on the bolt and record 2 shows. 
Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Modock13 said:


> I'm wondering about how the tuners work. I'm looking at a setup with either a Romano plus or a bolt and two minis.


Roamio Plus/Pro = 6 tuners
BOLT and base/OTA Roamio = 4 tuners



Modock13 said:


> ...if I am watching a recorded show does that use a tuner?


No.



Modock13 said:


> Would I be able to be watching live tv on both mini's, watch a recorded show on the bolt and record 2 shows.


Recording 2 shows = 2 tuners
Watch recorded show = 0 tuners
Live TV on both Minis = 2tuners

Definitely yes on a 6-tuner Plus or Pro; I'm not certain what would happen in the case of a 4-tuner model when the second Mini attempted to tune Live TV. It's unclear if a Mini can make use of the last available tuner on its host DVR. (see here) The answer would be a definite yes on the 4-tuners, as well, if one of the live programs looking to be tuned was a recording program -- which the Mini could launch from the 'My Shows' listing.


----------

